# Porter Cable 4112 Dovetail Jig



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Just picked up a brand new 4112 off Evilbid for $49, unopened and unused. Hope I can make use of it


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

well, what an evening!
So after getting the jig and finding I needed a bit and a bushing, I trotted of to woodcraft this morning and picked up a CMT 1/2" 14o bit and a 5/16" bushing.
Got home to find the postman had delivered my shinny new KM12VC kit, woohoo!
So, I bolt the PC jig to my saw horse, find a couple of bits of scrap and start folowing the instructions like I'm setting the time on the VCR for the first time!
Get to the part where I'm setting bit depth and I find it's touching the bit at required depth.....just touching.
Ok, maybe my bushing is a little longer than the PC one, so I throw in an old bit and just "tickle" the bushing out until I have the required clearance.
Put the new bit in and get all set up.
Double check everything, go over the measurements and begin to chomp away at the scrap MDF.
Once I'm finished I unclamp and nothing fits, not even close. To make matters worse the tails on the piece fall off in places, as they are held to the wood by hair like fibres!!!
????
What the hell did I do, I ask myself
So I start to re-read,, 1/2 inch bit blah blah blah check, 5/8" bushing blah blah blah check... hang on, did that say 5/8"? not 5/16"
D'oh!
Amazing what excitment will do to a brain!
Luckily, the router comes with a set of bushings, however the 5/8" is way too long and will need cutting down before I can use it on the jig.
First lesson learnt! round two Thursday night.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome! That jig has a good reputation. It does require reading the manual thru but I have also read that just following the instructions on the jig itself will do the job. 

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

vapochilled said:


> Just picked up a brand new 4112 off Evilbid for $49, unopened and unused. Hope I can make use of it


WOW!

What a BUY!!

When you say Evilbid, is that eBay or something else?

Glad you found the error... hope to see the reults when done.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Yep, I call ebay evilbid.
I did actually turn the bush down last night and made a joint early this morning. Came out pretty well for a first time.
$49 for a shop display unit, unused and in it's box with parts still in a bag sealed up, I was one of only two bids on it!! some people just dont see a bargain.
I picked my router up from evilbid as well, Hitachi fixed and plunge kit, brand new in it's Hitachi shipping box,.....$95 plus $20 for shipping. Still about $40 cheaper than Lowes, so I bought a couple of bits 
I'll get some snaps of the joint later, but you guys will only laugh, it is MDF after all.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

ok, no sniggering at the back!
The joint seems ok, apart from the slight gap, not sure what caused it yet, also the joint goes too far in, IE below flush, so I need to look at the whole setup again to see where the error is creeping in.
BUT, it is my first ever machine cut dovetail, so I'm pretty pleased.
I'll cut up some scrap at the weekend and "play" some more


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For a first attempt I think that was little short of brilliant. I swear to this day that I used up a small forest when I was perfecting my dovetail technique. After becoming quite good, I decided to start box and clock making and haven't used my two jigs for years.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

vapochilled said:


> ok, no sniggering at the back!
> The joint seems ok, apart from the slight gap, not sure what caused it yet, also the joint goes too far in, IE below flush, so I need to look at the whole setup again to see where the error is creeping in.
> BUT, it is my first ever machine cut dovetail, so I'm pretty pleased.
> I'll cut up some scrap at the weekend and "play" some more


Hey, that looks pretty good!!

It appears to me that your bit cutting depth of the Face board was just a tad too deep.... OR the other boards cut was not deep enough... Pick ONE and correct it... s/b fine... Perfect!

Very good BUY / STEAL! :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nothing to snicker about buddy, looks pretty darn good for a first shot! You should be pleased! More to come I am sure!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vapochilled

You did a nice job with your new jig 

Dovetail joints are one of the hardest joints to get right 100% of the time,it's art and takes time to get them right all the time.

I must have 10 or so jigs/fixtures for just the dovetails joints, I have one or two routers setup just for one or two of the fixtures and they are all diff. in the setups,,, I have found out if you have a small router it works best to have it setup all the time just for the dovetails...and don't use it for anything else, in that way when you need to put in some dovetails they will be right all the time and you will not need to made some firewood every time you want to make a quick drawer or box..
Just a small tip,, always use the same size of stock for all the parts to the drawer or box plus try and use the same thickest all the time.
plus over size the parts you can always rip them down to size after the dovetails are in place... 
Many will say this a waste of stock but if you look at many dovetails you will see they are not set right, that's to say just a bit more stock on one end or the other of the dovetail...it's a tricky joint ot get right all the time.


Have fun with your new dovetail fixture 


===========



vapochilled said:


> ok, no sniggering at the back!
> The joint seems ok, apart from the slight gap, not sure what caused it yet, also the joint goes too far in, IE below flush, so I need to look at the whole setup again to see where the error is creeping in.
> BUT, it is my first ever machine cut dovetail, so I'm pretty pleased.
> I'll cut up some scrap at the weekend and "play" some more


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

thanks guys, really,

I will have another bash at the weekend, but I've just been given the task of building a bed for a 14" doll 
Amazing, first, woodworking was a waste of money, now ,,,,,, there's a use for it.!
Why do we put up with them


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Vapo, sounds to me you got it figured out! Keep the one that authorizes the purchases happy with there wish lists and you got it made!

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vapochilled

" Why do we put up with them" 

LOL LOL, if you don't know that by now you never will  

They are your FUN TOYS  hahahahaha 


=========






vapochilled said:


> thanks guys, really,
> 
> I will have another bash at the weekend, but I've just been given the task of building a bed for a 14" doll
> Amazing, first, woodworking was a waste of money, now ,,,,,, there's a use for it.!
> Why do we put up with them


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

bobj3 you may well be right, I never will, but I do know life would not be the same without her!
coming dear


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Best way to get the last word in is...... wait for it...... "yes dear". 

Ok, 2 words. LOL


----------



## mech-e (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see the pictures being discussed. Am I missing something?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The thread is over 4yrs old.


----------

